# Hard to breathe in suit.



## RexxieCat (Jun 1, 2014)

Recently bought a kemo styled suit. The suit is adorable and I love it very much! Only problem is I cannot breathe in it at all.
There is a small opening for the mouth, but that is it for the air flow. I'm looking into rigging a small fan into the muzzle, but I'm not sure if that will fix my problem. Does anyone have any advice?

Notes: Suit is resin faced and has a foam back. There is no air flow through the eyes and only a small opening for the jaw.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 1, 2014)

The fan should help, and if you can widen the mouth opening at all without ruining it I'd recommend that as well.


----------



## RexxieCat (Jun 1, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> The fan should help, and if you can widen the mouth opening at all without ruining it I'd recommend that as well.


I don't think widening it is possible considering it's made out of resin.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 1, 2014)

Dremel?


----------



## RexxieCat (Jun 1, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Dremel?



I was told I should make small nose holes in the resin , but I don't want to crack the mask. xP


----------



## RexxieCat (Jun 1, 2014)

Anyone know anything about resin and if it's really fragile?


----------



## shagpoke (Jun 1, 2014)

Pictures would help. When I make resin heads I drill out the nostrils using my dremel, resin shouldn't be super fragile.


----------



## RexxieCat (Jun 1, 2014)

shagpoke said:


> Pictures would help. When I make resin heads I drill out the nostrils using my dremel, resin shouldn't be super fragile.




Oh right! Sorry!! It's one of these heads. c:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13605000/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13606079/


----------



## Gryxll (Jun 1, 2014)

Make shark suit.
Jump in ocean.
Breath freely.
Wait...


----------



## jorinda (Jun 2, 2014)

Some fursuit makers also drill holes in the resin under the fur. small holes do not make the mask fragile, but allow some air flow through the fur.


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 2, 2014)

RexxieCat said:


> Oh right! Sorry!! It's one of these heads. c:
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13605000/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13606079/


I can't really give advice on breathing, but I gotta say: I'm liking those eyes. The glassy sorta finish works really well.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 2, 2014)

RexxieCat said:


> Anyone know anything about resin and if it's really fragile?



Resin heads aren't fragile UNLESS it was made with less than 2 layers during casting. Using a rotary tool with a grinding or drill bit attachment to the nostrils is fine.


----------

